# N scale layout



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Just me again, toying with N scale, too










Just a start.........


Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I see you can't make up your mind either.
Here's one of my N scales, it's over 40 years old and runs better than any of my newer stuff.









And here's my O scale. It's my dad's old set from '58 or '59.









Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jody,

That's a partial Lionel #1590 set from 1958 ... the only year the #249 loco was offered. I have this same set from my uncle, too ... and recently picked up another one on ebay. It usually came with a red Bosco box car, and also had a flat car with a "Range Rover" toy truck. See:

http://www.postwarlionel.com/1590.html

Your loco looks to be in pretty nice shape. Does it run OK?

I had no idea that N-scale dated back 40 years!

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey TJ,
I did find the other cars that went to the set after several other trips to the folks house. Although they will need a little more TLC. Don't know how they got separated from the rest of the set.
Everything pictured is in great shape except for the box car, which is severely warped.
It runs very well!!


Jody


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jody,

You guys kill me:laugh::laugh:

I just ran across some old Lionel O stuff at one of our local consignment shop that just opened for the summer.

I'm trying veeeeerrrrrrrryyyyy hard to buy the locos he has. 

He HAD a large box of O scale track, but someone beat me to it

I'll figure something out.....

Cheers, Ian


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice start Ian, I model both also N & HO also.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys,

I picked this set up last Friday.

















I also picked up some connectors for the Bachmann EZ track to hook to my standard N track.

YEAH, Baby! Love this train stuff!!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

TulsaFlyer said:


> I see you can't make up your mind either.
> Here's one of my N scales, it's over 40 years old and runs better than any of my newer stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


My N Scale is meager
I can match your blue box with a Reading Yellow. Bought used. Engine has issues. I also have a Bachmann loco, and the the two pieces on the left of the rolling stock belong to the yellow box by Bachmann too. I recently purchased more. Maybe now, I will learn a little to get them working right.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice stuff,

Getting ready to tear down my N temp layout. With the new set, I'm ready to start fresh:thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Great looking N scale stuff T-Man!! Should you decide you need to get rid of it, especially that steamer............well.......


Ian, can't wait to see the new layout!!


I'm still trying to decide which scale to go with first in my man-cave.


Jody


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Those old Bachmann N locos are actually pretty good runners when they are cleaned and lubed...my 0-6-0 creeps from tie to tie in 15 seconds, not bad for an unmodified 35 year old engine.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*L* Shay, that sounds like me getting outta bed in the morning!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jody,

I'm going with all three. HO in the mancave, and N and O out in the garage..


Who knows, it'll probably all change again anyway


----------

